# The Point at Poipu 2008 Maintenance Fees



## Kauai Kid (Oct 23, 2007)

Better sit down before you read this one>Don't want you to get hurt by falling over in a dead faint.




2 bedroom 2 bath unit $1181.15/week owned.  Up from $999/wk last year.

That is an 18.23% increase in one year!!! 

If you want to book your 2008 week now you have to pay the 2008 maintenance fees now.

Diamond International is handling the payment of fees at 877-258-2786

Sorry for the bad news.

Sterling


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am worried about the PAHIO's this year.  I have a feeling we are in for a huge increase too.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 23, 2007)

Our big jump up at lawai Beach hit last year.  Of note I think the price on intervals at LBR has dropped 10% or so.  For those of us that use the resort every year and don't exchange it's still a great value, but if one hasn't stayed at the resort for a few years it must be a lot of money just to trade to a mainland resort.


----------



## Fisch (Oct 23, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> Better sit down before you read this one>Don't want you to get hurt by falling over in a dead faint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sterling,

Where did the info to pay DRI come from?

Al


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 23, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am worried about the PAHIO's this year.  I have a feeling we are in for a huge increase too.



Cindy - I already got my bill and mine went up 6.6%.  That's at Pahio Kauai Beach Villas.  Since my Maui week went up more than twice that much, I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## wilma (Oct 23, 2007)

Now I feel better about sitting through the torturous owner update for the $150 credit on the maintenance fees!


----------



## Poobah (Oct 23, 2007)

*Point at Poipu  MFs*

The key here is the budget and where expenses have increased and where revenues may have decreased. We probably won't see the new budget until December, or when the 2008 MF is announced, and then we can do some analysis.

I suspect that a lot of the increase is in wages and taxes. Unemployment on Kauai is very low and to retain people P@P needs to offer competative salaries. It is difficult to compete with Hiltons, Marriotts, Hyatts, etc.  

The Kauai County government has totally mismanaged the island's development and the taxpayers are essentially going to underwrite the developers who are destroying the island esthetically and financially. The developers have not paid their "fair share" (read "all") of the infrastructure required to support the development. Plus land prices are skyrocketing so property values are going up and therefore property taxes. 

Kauai is headed into an upward cost spiral similar to when the Japanese business interests were buying the islands. The more money there is to spend the higher prices will rise for goods and services. This is of little concern to those with the bucks, but for the people trying to live on the economy it is a little grim. Eventually the costs will reach the point of pain and once again people will look for other places to vacation and then the recession spiral will begin and cost will begin to normalize. 

At any rate, MFs are subject to the economy factors on the island. It is  collateral damage associated with the multi-million dollar developments.

Kauai is open for new tourism, only the wealthy need apply.:annoyed: 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 23, 2007)

I suspect we are going to see whopping increases in property insurance and utilities as well as salaries.

Kaua'i for years has had extremely high electric rates.  All of the electricity for the island is generated from diesel fuel (the generating station is at Port Allen), and rising oil prices translate directly into rising electric rates.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 23, 2007)

Renata Kiemnec, Ohana VIP Services Agent, at the Point at Poipu said I needed to pay the 2008 maintenance fees to get my Oct 2008 confirmation.  The number she gave me was for the "Sunterra Financial Department" at 877-258-2786.  They answered the phone as Diamond International.


----------



## Poobah (Oct 23, 2007)

*Point at Poipu  MFs*

Steve: that too! The situation overthere is less than ideal.

Sterling: That is interesting, usually we just paid the previous year's amount and then they billed us the difference. Diamond must be more interested in the float.

Interesting questions: Who approved the budget that is the basis for the 2008 MFs? When was it approved? 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Fisch (Oct 24, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> Renata Kiemnec, Ohana VIP Services Agent, at the Point at Poipu said I needed to pay the 2008 maintenance fees to get my Oct 2008 confirmation.  The number she gave me was for the "Sunterra Financial Department" at 877-258-2786.  They answered the phone as Diamond International.



I just got off the phone with DRI and we don't need to pay the 2008 fees until we receive are 2008 maintence bill.  they have been processed for mailing.

We reserved next year, Oct 4th while we were at the Point a few weeks ago.  Last week we recevied our confirmation letter for our reservation.  It had a red stamp at the top stating Tentative reservation Maintenance Fee Due $999.00 10/29/2007.

Al


----------



## tfalk (Oct 24, 2007)

Poobah said:


> Plus land prices are skyrocketing so property values are going up and therefore property taxes.



The real problem with the county mismanagement is that as property values 
have risen dramatically, there has been no change to the tax rate.  Since the
rate didn't drop, the taxes have doubled or tripled in the last couple of years.
Where is all the extra money going?  Good question for the old boy network...


----------



## Tiger (Oct 24, 2007)

I think they drop the rate for homeowners


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 24, 2007)

Obviously, personnel at the Point don't know what they are talking about.  I paid via master card today so hopefully mine won't say "tentative"  When I was there Oct 6-19th they said the reservations would be ready before we left.  They weren't.  I suspected there would be problems with Diamond Resorts International taking over Sunterra.  Wouldn't be normal if everything went smoothly.

Hope we can hook up next year at the Point.  Our "non tentative" reservations are for Oct 10-24, 2008 but I don't have anything in writing yet.

Sterling


----------



## JanB (Nov 1, 2007)

Interesting about Diamond Resorts taking over Sunterra.  My Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort maintenance fees just went up from $882 to $1078, nearly a 20% increase!  I own EOY and pay half yearly so I've just doubled this years mfs and not extimated for the increase next year which could very well put the increase well over 20%.


----------

